# opinions please



## outnabout (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi,

we're currently looking for a replacement for our old vw campervan, 

We have identified 2 potential vans, both with similar layouts, both made by swift, 2010 and 2009 respectively 

1 is 7.66m long, 570kg payload with 4250kg max weight, 3.0lt man engine

2 is 7.08m long, 635 payload with 4005kg max weight, 2.3lt man engine

I'd like to know the advantages / disadvantages of either vehicle

I'm presuming the 3.0lt manual engine would be more fuel efficient due to working less.

all opinions and advice welcomed

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Does your licence cover you for this weight.
Which models are they, 
Have you compared them to other brands, if so which ones.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Can't comment on the vehicles but engine wise I run a 4000kg 08reg Autotrail Cheyenne with a re-mapped (don't ask me why the previous owner thought a re-map necessary) 3litre engine. It goes like stink and when touring I get 27-28mpg, when towing smart car and trailer it drops to 22mpg.

My pal has a 13reg Autotrail (3650Kg) Navajo with the 2.3(2.2?) engine. His is lowline mine isn't. The best he gets is 23mpg. It's not down to driving style, we were crew mates on a Traffic for many years and our driving styles are identical.

In my opinion a big engine that's not working hard is more efficient than a small engine that has to work hard. The above comparison tends to out that theory.

The 3 litre Fiat engine is very smooth and powerful, it also DOESNT have a cam belt that has to be changed every so often (it's chain driven) 
I would always opt for that engine out of choice now. 

Andy


----------



## outnabout (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, yes my licence has the C1

Swift Bessacarr E765s and Swift Voyager 680FB

we have looked at other Euro vans but they just didn't float our boat (IMPO) 

the Rapido 7090 was our Euro favorite but felt that the positioning of the fridge freezer and bathroom made it feel inclosed due to the island bed compared to the swift offerings, 

the swift bolero 680FB is the current model to the voyager though way out of our price range

Andy


----------



## outnabout (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you for that Mr plod, 

so thats a big plus for the 3.0ltr engine because normally on purchasing a new (to us) diesel I would normally always belt it, with a water pump and full service so not having to change the belt would save a few pounds and be more reliable

am I right in thinking your MH is 7.4m long?, do the positives far outway the negatives on the physical size front?

Andy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It may be worth your while looking up the history of Swift motorhomes.
If possible visit a Motorhome Show before buying anything so that you can get the widest range of layouts, prices and quality of build from various manufacturers.
In the past a 3 litre engine was almost the norm for larger, heavier than car type vehicles. Over recent years both economy and performance have dramatically improved. The 'average' engine in a motorhome now is possibly closer to 2.3 litres which should be more than capable of providing power for the most challenging circumstances.
Alan


----------

